# Theo Các Bác, Ở Vn Cộng Động Mạng Nào Hot Nhất Hiện Nay



## haiau22 (11 Tháng năm 2015)

Chào các bác, chẳng là đó giờ em toàn cắm đầu chỉ biết học học học mà thôi, chả giải trí gì cả. Giờ muốn giải ngố nên lên đây nhờ các bác chỉ giáo giúp, trên mạng có chỗ nào sinh hoạt zui zui tí k ạ? Kiểu như chém gió, tám chuyện giải trí, cập nhật tin tức này nọ ạ . Em dùng smartphone là chủ yếu, tư vấn giúp em web hay app nào hỗ trợ tốt smartphone nha .


----------



## haiau22 (15 Tháng năm 2015)

Mọi người nói mới biết đó giờ tưởng viber nghe gọi nt free thôi chứ ^-^


----------



## haiau22 (16 Tháng năm 2015)

Hix. đó giờ cài xong quăng 1 góc mà cũng chẳng gọi ai, để mở mò mẫm


----------



## haiau22 (20 Tháng năm 2015)

Hèn chi mấy đứa bạn cứ hỏi mình có đọc Public Chats Hồ Tây chưa? giờ mới biết là thế


----------



## haiau22 (21 Tháng năm 2015)

Mà sao mình vào không thấy group chat nào cả vậy


----------



## boysion (22 Tháng năm 2015)

Cài phiên bản mới nhất mới có public chat nha. Lúc đầu chưa cập nhật tui tìm mòn mỏi mà không thấy gì cả


----------



## haiau22 (22 Tháng năm 2015)

Hihi Cập nhật lại đúng là quá chất luôn. Tối qua giờ đọc truyện cười mà ,quên cơm luôn )


----------



## haiau22 (31 Tháng năm 2015)

Càng khám phá càng có nhiều thứ hay ho trên viber mn hen, mà công nhận xã stress :^_^


----------



## bear77 (1 Tháng sáu 2015)

Mềnh là fan du lịch, ăn uống nè, giờ hầu như các địa điểm ăn uống và vui chơi mình gần như biết khá nhìu, cũng nhờ Viber Public Chats ^^


----------



## banda20 (3 Tháng sáu 2015)

zalo đi thớt, có nhiều hot girl )


----------

